

Show HN: Rando, a Simple Tool to Help Fight Your Filter Bubble - thenomad

I&#x27;ve been getting very concerned by the &quot;Filter Bubble&quot; effect in the recent past, so I created a quick tool to fight it - for Twitter users, at least.<p>&quot;Rando Cardrissian&quot; is a Twitter bot which selects headlines from a range of sources across the political spectrum, from Tea Party to Green. I&#x27;m intending to extend him to sample other controversial topics in the future too.<p>Then, every 15 minutes he Tweets one of those headlines without attributing its source. A URL is included, but it&#x27;s obfuscated.<p>The intention is to create a &quot;white noise&quot; on your Twitter feed that is more representative of the entire discourse in the world than your local filter bubble.<p>He comes in two flavors:<p>@rand_o_card is the US version. 
@rand_o_card_uk is the UK version.<p>I wrote a bit more about why I&#x27;m doing this and why I think it&#x27;s a problem over on my blog - there&#x27;s a link to that and to the two Twitter accounts above in a comment below.<p>Have a look and let me know what you think!
======
thenomad
URLs:

[https://www.twitter.com/rand_o_card](https://www.twitter.com/rand_o_card) \-
US version

[https://www.twitter.com/rand_o_card_uk](https://www.twitter.com/rand_o_card_uk)
\- UK version

[http://www.strangecompany.org/how-to-fight-the-filter-
bubble...](http://www.strangecompany.org/how-to-fight-the-filter-bubble-new-
twitter-app-thing/) \- more explanation of what a filter bubble is and why you
might care.

